
IPv6 adoption hits a wall - gjem97
https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html
======
gjem97
Trying hard not to read too much into what is clearly a small number of
datapoints, but it sure looks like IPv6 adoption hit a wall on January 1. Is
this an artifact of the data collection process or a real effect?

~~~
p1mrx
IPv6 growth during the months of January-February was pretty flat for 2015 and
2016 as well, so this doesn't seem particularly noteworthy.

